# Diablo2 Lag Problem (video card)?



## avsfreak21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi, I'm experiencing some really bad lag on my game Diablo 2: Lord of Destruction. When I go on, in the game it says i have around 2 fps, 15 skip pages and over 300 ping. I just got a new Windows Vista HP computer and right when I downloaded diablo 2, it started lagging. Could this be due to my video card? Is there anyway I can check to see if its my video card? Please help!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

First post down as much detail about your Computer so we can help you with your problem.


----------



## avsfreak21 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Diablo 2 problem- Incredible lag*

Hi, when I try to play Diablo 2, my computer starts lagging incredibly bad. I get 2 fps, 15 skip pages, and over 600 ping.... I know its not the internet because its the same for both online play and single player. My old computer was worse than the one I just got and diablo 2 ran perfectly on that one. The new computer i bought is windows vista, a hp pavilion a6130n pc, nvidia graphics card 3072gb/memory 400gb of harddrive. Also, it does not let me use internet explorer, it just brings up the message as if im not on the internet but AIM works for me... Please help me.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Diablo 2 problem- Incredible lag*

diablo2 is kinda an old game now.it may be trying to run it on vista is your problem.tell ya what i will see if that is the problem i have vista,and i have a copy of diablo2.i will try it out on vista,and let ya know if that is the problem.


----------



## avsfreak21 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Diablo 2 problem- Incredible lag*

thanks. one question tho, is my video card bad?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Diablo 2 problem- Incredible lag*

well its not the best,but ive seen diablo play on the most pitiful integrated graphics.so im sure thats not it.


----------



## Iainzy. (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Diablo 2 problem- This realtes to older games aswell!*

Are you running on a Dual core Processor (Or Quad or more!)

If you are running a game that is too old or to new it all depends!

Dual core Idea!
I found this nifty idea,First open up Diablo 2 or any other programme that has this problem when you use it! Then minimize it with Alt + Tab. Open up Task Manager(Cntrl+alt+del) , go to processes!
Try and find something related to diablo I have never played Diablo2 but I am guessing that it might be something like diablo.exe or similar!(Hint it might be using up some CPU so check the Percentages down the list!

Right click this go to set affinity and you should have this list of processors or cores, if there is more that one box then tick one or more off it all depends on how many cores that you have. Make sure that you tick one or more of those boxes! Make sure at least one is left ticked!!!!! 
Do this everytime you load up the programme and it should work!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Diablo 2 problem- Incredible lag*

im not having a problem running it on vista.have you downloaded the newest  patch for the game i installed it before i tried to play.

edit:also have you installed the  amd dual core optimizer


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

hey i merged your threads.next time just bump your old one after a day.


----------

